# First Time Jumping Course In 11 Months



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Doubt it really matters for jumpers, but at the very beginning when you were trotting in, you were on the wrong diagonal._

_It looks like you only had to correct his forward motion slightly with a half halt here and there. You did hold him a bit to a few fences, but it didn't interfere with anything, as the striding was all correct. You did loose some impulsion in the first round coming to the pink and purple line, but it ended up working in your favour._

_Your horse doesnt bend very much around the turns, which could become problematic if you have a course that has tighter turns or any rollbacks._

_The only thing I have to say about your position is that you should shorten your reins just a tiny bit, so that you arent having your hands in your stomach when you are pulling back._

_Overall, it looked really nice though. Congrats on being back in the show ring!_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow.. I give you credit. I'd probably be eating fences left and right. Then again, your horse looks trustworthy!

For my critique for you to get back in the saddle, here it goes:
1. Check your diagonals.I know its the "mini-grand-prix" but still, diagonals are basic basic riding skills

2. Before you even start jumping that much or higher, really work on your legs. They were swinging crazily with every step your horse took. I know your legs aren't going to be super strong after 11 months (trust me, I would probably be the same!) but your legs are the roots to your riding. Although its not based on your equitation, you still need strong legs!

3. Your horse has a nice stride, work on getting some better spots to your fences. I count out loud to myself, and it totally helps. Looking for your distance will help too. 

All together, way to go! Great job for your first time back Your horse looks very broke, and trustworthy so keep it up!

Congratulations!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol that lovely accent and I would know you are from Ireland xD


I think you did really well!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

what type ofsaddle do you have? almost looks like a supra!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

SugarPlumLove said:


> what type ofsaddle do you have? almost looks like a supra!


Its a wintec GP


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Vid from last week.
Not as good as the first week and got veryyyyy close to the jumps but I'm happy enough with it


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Your guys' speed is looking a lot better, but I'm still seeing a lot of the same faults that you two had previously, namely:
- chair seat (I'm thinking the saddle doesn't help)
- still fairly handsy; you have to learn how to get Oscar to respond more to your seat and weight
- distances
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Your guys' speed is looking a lot better, but I'm still seeing a lot of the same faults that you two had previously, namely:
> - chair seat (I'm thinking the saddle doesn't help)
> - still fairly handsy; you have to learn how to get Oscar to respond more to your seat and weight
> - distances
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry I don't want to seem argumentative (sp?) but i had litterly no reins in the last video? He was pulling me forward so I let them go and held him back with just my seat and weight?
As I said don't want to seem argumentive but want to stand my corner


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

your reins were very long in that video, but you were still pulling him a lot.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to seem like a b*tch now and I'm sorry in advance. But what pulling was I doing? I was sitting back and every so often fair enough I had to get his head back up from between his knees but I wouldn't call that pulling nor do I think it looks like pulling? Confused.com?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

have you watched the video ? your reins are long, but you are still pulling back. watch the video again and look at your hands


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Well come on obviously I've watched the video. My hands are going with the horse when is head goes wherever? I was very conscious not to pull him in the mouth and just try ride him through it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry but you did pull on his mouth. can you see how hes opening his mouth ? watch your approach to the first fence. long reins dont equal soft hands, soft elbows do.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Just because a horse opens his mouth does not mean he got pulled. It is a horse. A living thing. It opens there mouth without the help of a pull in the mouth. If I pulled his mouth he wouldn't have gone forward at all. He would have stopped which (if I'm correct) he didn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lauren, with all due respect you were still pulling and getting behind the motion. Working on your leg position will help with that; being in a chair seat really exacerbates the problem of being left behind. 
I like that you two have slowed down and aren't burning around the course anymore, but you're still missing leads and missing distances. You are catching him in the mouth and you still need to learn how to sit down and steer with your butt and legs.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Not getting into the argument. The only thing that I saw was in the first one you were being left behind and ended up leaning back a lot. But it seemed like it got better in the second video.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys.. It's her first course in 11 months. Give her a break. I'm sure she will get better with time and more riding. You already saw my post I'm sure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

JustJump, Lauren used to post a lot in the past. She asked for a critique, and I see a lot of the same problems she's had since the beginning with Oscar. She has been well advised in the past by many fantastic members, and I know for me it is a little frustrating having my advise thrown by the wayside or argued over... especially when things don't change/improve and the same things are argued over time and time again.

Holy run-on sentence, Batman!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

